# meyer E60 OVERLOAD LIGHT ON AND PLOW WONT MOVE IN ANY DIRECTION AFTER BATTERY EXPLODE



## Sirmatthew (Dec 26, 2011)

*i was driving down the road today and and suddenly my battery exploded!!!!!!! I coasted over to the side of the road and took and tossed the battery out, switched to a different battery truck started and ran fine till i got home and noticed the "overload" light on the controller was on and plow wont move in any direction.i also noticed that the trucks regular headlights are on instead of the plows lights, the only time this happens is when i unplug the plow...... Can some please help me!!!!!*


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you have another controller to plug in and try??


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Make sure you hooked all the power and ground wires back up when you replaced the battery.


----------



## Sirmatthew (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm getting started right now rechecking all power and ground wires and going over the plugs........ Thanks...... here we go.


----------

